

Command & Conquer in HTML 5 - th0ma5
http://www.adityaravishankar.com/projects/games/command-and-conquer/z

======
dazbradbury
Already posted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3473024>

------
vyrotek
I loved the C&C series. By the way, you need to fix a typo in the url.

